

First AMD Fusion Powered Lenovo Notebook Impresses, ThinkPad X120e - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X120e-Review-AMD-Fusion-Powered-Ultraportable/

======
ENOTTY
For an ultraportable like this, battery life seems to be the most important
thing. I'd like to see the methodology used under their BatteryEater Pro
benchmark. If I'm reading the article right, it looks like a peg the CPU at
load benchmark. I'm a much bigger fan of real world usage scenarios, which
other review sites like Anandtech use for their battery life tests. (I'd also
like to see battery life figures under a default load of Ubuntu.)

~~~
ENOTTY
Aha, Anandtech reviewed another Fusion netbook, the HP dm1z:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4187/hp-dm1z-taking-fusion-
on-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4187/hp-dm1z-taking-fusion-on-the-road/)

